# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần việc làm...

## ngthha

Sau 15 năm lăn lộn trong nghề, vì hoàn cảnh đẩy đưa phải xa phương cầu thực. Bác nào có nhu cầu tuyển dụng công nhân cơ khi ới em tí nha. Địa chỉ: TPHCM, đt:0939216599.

----------

